# I have Triplets! crooked feet



## CakePrincess21 (Jan 14, 2013)

They were born on Sunday at noon. Usually most of my sheep have twins but this year big surprise! 

But there's a problem with the last one...it tries to walk and it looks like its front legs are weak/crooked. He prefers to bend them and when he walks just wobbles and seems he has poor balance too. The mom pays no attention to him so I held the mom so the Lil one could drink.. i left them alone and observed and she seems to brush him aside or almost hit him. Is she rejecting him? :/


He's 2 days old. What milk powder should i give him. I went to Petco and they have goat and puppy milk. I went to my feed store and they dont have any. I continue to hold the mom while he feeds, so he can get some nutrition. So what should i feed him?

Any advice is appreciated


----------



## finns&fjords (Jan 15, 2013)

They do make a lamb milk replacer, maybe try another feed store. You can also make a home-made version with, i believe, evaporated milk. I don't know the recipe but I'm sure you could find it online. For his wobbly legs, I'd get him a BO-SE shot from the vet. It sounds like selenium deficiency. It's good that you keep letting him nurse from mom, she might accept him better once he gets over the wobbles. Keep us posted!


----------



## CrazyFlocksters (Jan 15, 2013)

X2 finns. Very important you keep that lamb nursing from mom and you'll still have to get some replacer. Make sure it's OK for sheep, some goat replacers are too high in copper. The longer you can keep it with the ewe, the better chance you have of it not being a total bottle baby. It may always need to be suplamented because the other two will grow so much faster. But that's alot easier than a total bottle baby.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 15, 2013)

His legs are mostly likely the result of not having enough room in the womb, but it could also be selenium deficiency. Bo-Se will help in both cases. His legs should straighten up in a couple days.


----------



## CakePrincess21 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks so much! I'll check another feed store and get him the shot.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 15, 2013)

Sounds like you've been given awesome advice, I would say the same!! Good luck!     Hopefully the mother will keep the little fella, keep an eye out incase she doesn't! Ya don't want the mother to hurt him!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 15, 2013)

X 2!!!

Our local Co-op store had the powdered lamb colostrum and powdered lamb replacer milk...hope you find what you need, if not...there are lamb milk recipes online to make.  Hope the mama eventually takes him, and good advice you have gotten on here...isn't this forum wonderful?  Has helped me so many times!

Good luck and let us know how he's doing.


----------



## she-earl (Jan 15, 2013)

I had triplets last Spring and the one had four feet that would buckle.  We are dairy farmers and ocassionally have that with calves as well.  If you put something rigid on the backside of the leg and then wrap it, it will straighten out. Be careful not to get it tight but it needs to be snug.  Depending how weak they are you may need to rewrap because of growth.


----------

